# Code U116D



## Christiana59 (May 1, 2018)

My 2011 535i has code U116D. Says parking brake malfunction / passenger restraint system/ chassis stability malfunction. What is going on? Car was fine when I parked it.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Probably get your best answer if you repost your question in the sub-forum for your BMW model.


----------



## RocketSurgeon (Dec 18, 2012)

Christiana59 said:


> My 2011 535i has code U116D. Says parking brake malfunction / passenger restraint system/ chassis stability malfunction. What is going on? Car was fine when I parked it.


Hate to necro-post here, but I wanted to share a solution to this issue because it is fairly common on F01/F10 vehicles. The DSC and comfort access handles share a fuse on these cars, and those comfort access handles commonly short out. One of your comfort handles shorted and popped the fuse for the DSC and comfort access. Just replace Fuse F2 (5a) behind the glovebox and sniff your handles to find the burnt one. The handles are quite easy to remove/unplug for testing or replacement.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

RocketSurgeon said:


> Hate to necro-post here, but I wanted to share a solution to this issue because it is fairly common on F01/F10 vehicles. The DSC and comfort access handles share a fuse on these cars, and those comfort access handles commonly short out. One of your comfort handles shorted and popped the fuse for the DSC and comfort access. Just replace Fuse F2 (5a) behind the glovebox and sniff your handles to find the burnt one. The handles are quite easy to remove/unplug for testing or replacement.


Great observation, one fuse supplying DSC and outside door handle electronics. I wouldn’t have suspected.


----------

